# Fun/weird question



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

So this has been bugging me juuuust a bit (being the grammar freak I am).

What is the proper spelling of the plural for Nigerian Dwarf?
Is it Dwarves?
Or Dwarfs?

I like the first better, but is one more proper than the other?
(or should we just call them "little goats" :laugh: )


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

I actually think either is acceptable. It seems "dwarves" is technically correct but usually I use "dwarfs"

Let's call them "peeps"


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

It think it is the first one. I think. :chin: :shrug:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I'm almost positive it's dwarfs. You would think dwarves, but a long time ago I read somewhere that it's dwarfs when referring to nigerians. I always just go with nigerian dwarf goats just to be safe though.


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

"or should we just call them "little goats"

that's "little goaties". :laugh:


----------



## KentuckyGirl (Sep 21, 2011)

Grammarist.com says:

"Dwarfs is the traditionally accepted plural of the noun dwarf. This has been so for centuries. Dwarves is a variant popularized (though not originated) by English author J.R.R. Tolkien in his fantasy fiction works, including The Hobbit and The Lord of the Rings. The Tolkien spelling is appropriate when referring to little people in fantasy worlds. Dwarfs is better everywhere else.
Dwarf also works as a verb meaning to cause to appear small in size. In this sense, dwarf is inflected dwarfs, not dwarves, in the singular present tense."

...
And...

"Dwarves is appropriate when it relates to Tolkien's work or another fantasy world-for example:
The latest teaser picture for the forthcoming adaptation of the Hobbit has been released, showing a trio of hardy warrior dwarves. [Daily Mail]
Along the way they encounter dragons, dwarves, merfolk, and a band of lost warriors before reaching the edge of the world. [NJ.com]
This world is made up of wizards, dwarves, witches, vampires and a variety of other characters. [Guardian]
And dwarfs is the correct plural for real-world dwarfs-for example:
Most varieties grow about two feet tall, though some dwarfs are only half as tall. [Sioux City Journal]
Dwarfs tend to be used for "eating fresh," and the tall forms for coconut oil and for fiber. [Laboratory Equipment]
The brown dwarfs are an estimated to be 15 light years and 18 light years from the sun. [MyFox Atlanta]"

It's alot. Here's a link: http://www.grammarist.com/usage/dwarfs-dwarves/


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Very interesting!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Height challenged Nigerian/American goats...


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Oh yes, we have to be politically correct! :laugh:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Grammarist.com says:
> 
> "Dwarfs is the traditionally accepted plural of the noun dwarf. This has been so for centuries. Dwarves is a variant popularized (though not originated) by English author J.R.R. Tolkien in his fantasy fiction works, including The Hobbit and The Lord of the Rings. The Tolkien spelling is appropriate when referring to little people in fantasy worlds. Dwarfs is better everywhere else.
> Dwarf also works as a verb meaning to cause to appear small in size. In this sense, dwarf is inflected dwarfs, not dwarves, in the singular present tense."
> ...


 HeHe... :laugh: great info there.... :thumb:


----------



## KentuckyGirl (Sep 21, 2011)

It's not about goats, but it made sense to me. :laugh:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

milk and honey said:


> Height challenged Nigerian/American goats...


Heheh! :laugh:


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

Barnacles. J.R.R. Tolkien, you have steered me wrong!! Haha, I love those books.


----------



## aussieheelr (Jul 29, 2011)

milk and honey said:


> Height challenged Nigerian/American goats...


I like that one :clap:


----------

